# where to get barrel threaded for choke



## NottelyBILL (Jun 15, 2010)

where is the best place to get a shotgun barrel threaded for a choke. Also how thick does the barrell have to be. I cut an old barrel off for 870. Now I want to have it threaded.


----------



## jmoser (Jun 15, 2010)

If you have Gander Mtn stores near you some have gunsmith services, $100 to install a Remchoke.

You can Google up the minimum OD / wall thickness required but if it is a shortened factory bbl odds are you will be fine.

You can always ship the bbl to a gunsmith of your choice, guessing $10 insured shipping cost each way in a cardboard mailing tube.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 15, 2010)

Comp N Choke does it and think its 75.00 or it was last time I took them one


----------



## erniesp (Jun 15, 2010)

Here ya go click on this
http://www.guncustomizing.com/choke.htm


----------



## WFL (Jun 19, 2010)

We do it for around 70.00.  The O.D. need to be .850 if you want rim chokes.  Now we can use a thin wall choke aka tru choke.  
 give me a call if you cant find someone around you.

SumToy Customs
1-912-237-4360


----------



## TV66 (Jul 14, 2010)

erniesp said:


> Here ya go click on this
> http://www.guncustomizing.com/choke.htm



Curtis does a good job, had a Benelli Tactical threaded and everything worked out great. He's just south of Toccoa and he knows shotguns inside and out.


----------



## weagle (Jul 15, 2010)

Mike Orlene is the man:







Weagle


----------



## ztc (Jul 15, 2010)

Curtis is the bomb diggiddy! Had a 870 that didn't shoot straight, took it to Curtis and $50 later it was dead on even got my pattern a little tighter! He's THE best in my eyes!


----------



## Muygrande (Jul 17, 2010)

http://www.briley.com
Ask for Hanna

http://www.seminolegun.com

Charlie Boswell at Comp-N-Choke he can put Comp's or Kick's Chokes in your gun.

They are the best in the business.

Angle port also is real good.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 17, 2010)

ztc said:


> Curtis is the bomb diggiddy! Had a 870 that didn't shoot straight, took it to Curtis and $50 later it was dead on even got my pattern a little tighter! He's THE best in my eyes!


Thats who I'd take it to..He got my benelli shooting straight in no time at all!


----------



## PeopleEatingTastyAnimals (Jul 17, 2010)

I always get barrels threaded at the end.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 19, 2010)

PeopleEatingTastyAnimals said:


> I always get barrels threaded at the end.




Which end?


----------



## Uncle Joe (Dec 12, 2010)

Deer Creek on Fairground in Marietta did on for me, great job too.


----------



## bearslayer1980 (Dec 12, 2010)

The best place i use is the sports shop in clarkesville ga. Max can do or fix anything gun or bow related.


----------

